# Loud swallowing gulping noise



## DaisyGolden

Does he have any warning signs of bloat? Bloat in Dogs That would be the first thing I would be worried about because it's an emergency. I hope he's ok.


----------



## elly

Thank you, its the first thing to have crossed my mind but no i dont think he does, and I checked in his mouth to see if something had got stuck in there but nothing. Hes settled down now but as I said I think he maybe just doesnt want to set it off again by moving around...time will tell to see if he decides to have a wander and what happens...I will stay and sleep down here with him to see how he does.


----------



## DaisyGolden

Could it be a reverse sneeze like this


----------



## elly

No, definately not that, gosh thats horrid too isnt it. Poor dog. Its a large loud pocketed airy gulpy swallow that gets repeated


----------



## paula bedard

It sounds like he might be dry heaving. Ike has done this before and then will want to eat grass. This happened once when there was snow on the ground, so no grass to eat. I gave him a couple saltine crackers and they worked quickly. 

Ike did this more often as a younger dog. He's almost 5 and it happens maybe 1-2 times a year. I've never figured the cause/reason for this. He also used to throw up on an empty stomach, which he's outgrown.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Sounds like he is feeling nauseous. Just to be safe though.... Keep an eye on him, check to make sure the color is still pin in his gums, and check his stomach to make sure its not getting hard.


----------



## elly

Thanks everyone, hes much better this morning so maybe he had been feeling nauseous. I will watch him closely today. Ooh they are such a worry arent they?!!!


----------



## jimla

Dolly had the problem with gulping and swallowing about once a week. Our vet said it was acid reflux disease. We gave her generic Tagamet tablets. She seemed to settle down when we fed her lettuce.


----------



## kwhit

I always keep some Gas-X or Phazyme on hand, (it's a habit since I used to have Danes). Next time, (if it ever happens again), you could try giving him some, but check with your vet for the correct dosage.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

i need to catch Fin doing this as it sounds like the exact same thing. I can never describe it properly, it started following a drink, and typically that's the only time we see it.

We don't really know what to do when it happens except for telling him 'it's ok'. Next time at the vet if we don't have a number of other things to discuss/deal with, I will try to remember to ask.


----------



## Harleysmum

Harley has been doing this exact same thing tonight. He has been eating heaps of grass all day - going at it like a starving horse! DH and I have been quite concerned about the gulping thing. It was somewhat of a relief to come on here and find this old thread. I am envisioning all the grass he has eaten fermenting away in his stomach. Perhaps he will be sick or at least do an enormous poo tomorrow. You are right Elly - they are such a worry.


----------



## lgnutah

Brooks has done this repeated swallowing (not reverse sneezing) at times, occasionally with distress and he wants to go outside and eat grass. It only happens when he lies down at night. He has occasionally woken us up like at 3 am and wanted to go outside because of it.
The vet prescribed (OTC) Famotidine, to be given 1x per day working up to 2x day. It made no difference so after a couple months I stopped giving it.
I notice it happens more in warm months, when he is dealing with some kind of plant or mold allergy .


----------



## Harleysmum

Well we are off to the vets this morning. Harley has vomited up two enormous piles of grass and has diarrhoea. I am a bit worried he may have a partial blockage as he had a large bone earlier in the week. I just want to get him checked out. He is eating and drinking normally but is not himself.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I hope he's ok.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

You are very smart to take him to the vet. At the best, it is nothing; at the worst, the excess gas can cause bloat; pancreatitis would be another concern.

I am looking for the best answer! But, it never hurts to have things checked by the vet!


----------



## wdadswell

Hope Your beautiful boy is ok


----------



## Harleysmum

All is well!! And I have been given a lecture about large bones and pancreatitis! And the danger of teeth chipping! Harley can have chicken wings for his teeth cleaning from now on. Well worth the cost of the vet as I now have peace of mind over the week-end. Thanks all for your concern.


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so glad he's okay!


----------



## wdadswell

Awesome news!! Peace of mind is priceless!! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Pilgrim123

Whew! I'm glad he's OK. Pilgrim used to do a lot of gulping and grass eating when he had pancreatitis. It settled down fairly quickly.


----------



## jennretz

Glad Harley is ok. He's had a rough couple months!


----------



## Harleysmum

Unfortunately Harley has thrown up another enormous pile of grass overnight. I am so glad that I took him to the vet yesterday as otherwise I would be panicking and it is now a Sunday here. He wanted to go out first thing and proceeded to eat a small amount of grass which he immediately threw up. Back on the sofa with me now and his poor tummy is gurgling away making a dreadful noise. Obviously we are not totally out of the woods yet. Even though I know he ate a lot of grass a few days ago I can't believe there are any more "piles" of it to come!


----------



## swishywagga

We went through this so many times with Barnaby we used to say he virtually mowed the lawn he ate so much. I hope Harley feels better soon. It will all come out eventually!.


----------



## kitkat

Hi I know you posted this a while ago but I have a golden retriever lab mix puppy who is making the same gulping swalling noises, I can tell its not a breathing problem. It happens when hes done eating drinking or with activity/play time. It dosent seem to bother him but I am worried he is eating to fast and is having a problem swallowing. He was eating grass today like he was having an upset stomach. I was wondering if you ever found out what it was that was causing your dog to make that noise?


----------



## Harleysmum

My Harley has settled down with good poops and no more tummy gurgling. I am pretty sure his issue was a bone that he was having trouble digesting. Elly has not been back on this thread since I resurrected it. But Swishywagga's post was interesting that Barnaby used to do this a lot and he lived a very long life. You can get dogs to slow down eating their food by making them wait longer when the bowl is put down before you release them to eat or also by using one of those puzzle bowl things.


----------

